# password change dates



## harrit (Mar 10, 2011)

I know that you can force password changes by setting dates within each users, but I'm looking to see if FreeBSD stores the date of the last password change for any or all users.

Also, If I force a password change policy of 99 days, how does FreeBSD keep track of when that 99 days hits, and how does it keep track of the next 99 days and so forth?


----------



## zdannar (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not knowledgeable regarding this subject, but it came up the other day.  I believe that all of the login stats are store in /var/run/utmp.  See `$ man 5 utmp`.


----------



## anomie (Mar 11, 2011)

I'm not sure if the date the _last_ password change occurred is stored. But the date/time the next password change must occur is stored in /etc/master.passwd. (See passwd(5) - "change" field.)


----------

